# Besoin d'aide sur NUMBERS



## Cépartimonkiki (22 Mars 2013)

Salut à tous,  

Voilà, je suis débutant (mais qui se débrouille un peu) sur Numbers, et j'aurais besoin de votre aide, pour effectué une opération particulière d'une cellule.





Mon objectif c'est d'appliquer une fonction sur la case "Verte" et une sur la case "Rose", c'est à dire :

*La Case "Verte" :*
Elle doit faire la somme des cases "jaune" mais ne dois pas dépasser le chiffre *40*.
Si elle dépasse le chiffre 40, le surplus dois apparaitre dans la case "Rose".


*La Case "Rose" :*
Elle doit recevoir le surplus de la case "Verte" mais ne dois pas dépasser le chiffre *5*.
Si elle dépasse le chiffre 5, le surplus dois apparaitre dans la case "Bleu".


Une autre question : Est-il possible de verrouillé 1 cellule pour ne pas en modifié le contenu ?
Si Oui, comment faire ?

Un grand MERCI à l'avance pour ceux qui prendrons la peine de m'aider


----------



## zeltron54 (22 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

formules à mettre dans les cellules:
En supposant que tes cellules jaunes soient en "B2 à B6".

dans la cellule verte : =SI(SOMME (B2:B6)>40;40;SOMME (B2:B6))

dans la cellule rose :   =SI(SOMME (B2:B6)>45;5;SI(SOMME (B2:B6)>40;SOMME(B2:B6)-40;0))

dans la cellule bleue : =SI(SOMME (B2:B6)>45;SOMME (B2:B6)-45;0)

bonne soirée.


----------



## Cépartimonkiki (22 Mars 2013)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> formules à mettre dans les cellules:
> En supposant que tes cellules jaunes soient en "B2 à B6".
> ...



Un grand Merci pour ta réponse 

Pour être plus clair, voici le numéro des cases, car je comprends pas les calculs que tu me donnes !


----------



## zeltron54 (22 Mars 2013)

Alors tu remplace (B2:B6)  par (C8:C12)
soit:

dans la cellule verte : =SI(SOMME (C8:C12)>40;40;SOMME (C8:C12))

dans la cellule rose :   =SI(SOMME (C8:C12)>45;5;SI(SOMME (C8:C12)>40;SOMME(C8:C12)-40;0))

dans la cellule bleue : =SI(SOMME (C8:C12)>45;SOMME (C8:C12)-45;0)

Pour verrouiller une cellule ce n'est pas possible à ma connaissance !...


----------



## Cépartimonkiki (22 Mars 2013)

OK MERCI beaucoup, tu assures à fond, ça fonctionne nickel 




zeltron54 a dit:


> Pour verrouiller une cellule ce n'est pas possible à ma connaissance !...




Snif c'est bien dommage !


----------



## Larme (25 Mars 2013)

Note que ce genre de question a plus sa place dans Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation


----------



## Cépartimonkiki (26 Mars 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Note que ce genre de question a plus sa place dans Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation



OK Merci de me le signaler ! 
J'en tiendrais compte lors de mes prochaines demandes !


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mars 2013)

Tu ne peux pas verrouiller une cellule mais tu peux y entrer une règle conditionnelle qui peut être par exemple celle ci:
Partons du principe que dans une cellule il y a la valeur "50"
Dans ta fenêtre de règle tu choisis la condition: "Le texte ne contient pas" et tu entres 50
Dans la conséquence tu choisis un remplissage de cellule en rouge.
Tu connaitras ainsi les cellules pour lesquelles des valeurs auront été modifiées.


----------



## Cépartimonkiki (27 Mars 2013)

Moi mon but c'était que :

En cliquant sur la touche "Enter", cela me fait naviguer QUE dans les cases à modifier 

PS : ton idée reste en tout cas une possibilité intéressante, MERCI à toi


----------

